# Java EE-Technologie-Lern-Wahl



## MaxWeber (20. Aug 2012)

Hallo liebe Entwicklern, 

ich bin an einer FH Wirtschafts Informatik und bin kurz vor dem Ende des Studium (noch 6 Monate). Ich habe mit dem Java SE meist gearbeitet, und die Java EE (EJB 3.1, JPA2, JSF, WS) Konzepte habe ich nur "theoretisch" im Griff.  In den nächsten 6 Monate möchte ich mich für den Berufseinstieg SEHR INTENSIV vorbereiten und deswegen brauche ich Ihr ratschlag welche Java EE Präsentation Technologie zu üben JSF (mit z.B. myFaces oder RichFaces) oder JSP (und deren Tags,), Servlets API und was noch?  

Ich brauche einen Rat der für eine langfristigere Zeit anwendbar sein wird. Ich habe gelesen das JSF die JSP langsam ersetzen wird. 

Für weitere Ratschläge im Bereich Java EE zukünftigen Technologien wäre ich Ihnen sehr dankbar. 

Vielen Dank 
Max


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (20. Aug 2012)

Moin, 

erstmal sind wir hier in einem Forum, daher einfach nur Du. Das is wie im Sport, da sagt man auch nur Du. 

Zweitens mal meine Liste an Büchern die man sich zulegen sollte:

JSF 2.0 für einsteiger:
JavaServer Faces 2.0 &mdash; Ein Arbeitsbuch fr die Praxis

JPA 2.0 und Hibernate, ebenfalls ein einsteigerbuch :
Java-Persistence-API mit Hibernate - Standardisierte Persistenz

Spring 3 für einsteiger:
Spring im Einsatz: Amazon.de: Ryan Breidenbach, Craig Walls, Christian Alkemper, Jürgen Dubau: Bücher

 Vorlesungsfolien zu allem Möglichen und expliziet zu den ersten zwei Büchern:
Index of /skripte

Dann würde ich dir explizit noch zu EJB 3.X raten. Das Spring-Buch deckt zwar schon einiges ab, aber EJB alleine ist schon ne verdamt gute Sache. 

P.S.: JSF hat JSP schon abgelöst, das haben einige nur nicht mitbekommen. Sihe JSR 301.

P.P.S: Ob PrimeFaces, MyFaces, "nur" Facelets oder RichFaces ist eine Geschmacks und Glaubensfrage. Wenn es nach mir geht: PrimeFaces und/oder RichFaces


----------



## Fant (20. Aug 2012)

F.S.WhiTeY hat gesagt.:


> P.S.: JSF hat JSP schon abgelöst, das haben einige nur nicht mitbekommen. Sihe JSR 301.


Stimmt, vor allem in älteren noch laufenden Projekten findet man aber natürlich noch JSP. Es kann daher mMn nicht schaden sich da trotzdem einzuarbeiten und wenigstens die Grundlagen mal auszuprobieren. Da eignet sich zum Beispiel
Servlets & JSP von Kopf bis Fuß
sehr gut, finde ich. Auch zu Servlet steht einiges drin und die braucht man ja immer noch für viele Aufgaben.



> P.P.S: Ob PrimeFaces, MyFaces, "nur" Facelets oder RichFaces ist eine Geschmacks und Glaubensfrage. Wenn es nach mir geht: PrimeFaces und/oder RichFaces



Seh ich auch so, wobei ich selbst benutz ich eigentlich fast nur PrimeFaces.


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (21. Aug 2012)

> Stimmt, vor allem in älteren noch laufenden Projekten findet man aber natürlich noch JSP. Es kann daher mMn nicht schaden sich da trotzdem einzuarbeiten und wenigstens die Grundlagen mal auszuprobieren.



Da muss ich allerdings auch zustimmen. Nicht jedes Projekt wird oder kann überhaupt portiert werden.


----------



## MaxWeber (21. Aug 2012)

> erstmal sind wir hier in einem Forum, daher einfach nur Du. Das is wie im Sport, da sagt man auch nur Du.



OK - no hard feelings 

... dann eben gehe ich mit einer Kombination von Hibernate/Spring/JSF und dann später auch JSP und die Servlet API. 

Danke fur die Beiträge


----------



## Sym (22. Aug 2012)

JSP lohnt mMn nicht mehr. Natürlich gibt es dafür noch Projekte, aber extra ein veraltetes Framework lernen, hat sicher wenig Sinn. Wenn Du es brauchst und JSF einigermaßen beherrscht, wird Dir ein Umdenken möglich sein.

In Deinen Aufzählungen sehe ich kein Spring, deshalb würde ich mir zunächst auf EJB (in Deiner Aufzählung vorhanden) anschauen und Spring ignorieren. Das ist mächtig genug und mit einem guten Buch werden dort Strukturen beschrieben, die in ähnlicher Form in Spring enthalten sind.

Ich empfinde EJB 3.1 professionell als wirklich lohnenswertes Buch und auch  Einsteiger freundlich.

Für JSF kann ich mkyong empfehlen. Das Tutorial selbst habe ich nur abschnittsweise mal gelesen, aber von ihm findet man sehr viele Hilfestellungen zu JSF.

Falls Du das weiterführen möchtest, kann ich Dir die Richfaces Doku ans Herz legen. Die ist wie die meisten JBoss Dokumentationen echt gut.

Ansonsten ist CDI für Dich sicher auch ein Thema. Auch hier hat JBoss für die Implementierung Weld einen guten Einstieg online gestellt. Auf Seam würde ich allerdings anfangs verzichten.

Meine persönliche Reihenfolge als Einsteiger wäre:

1.) EJB/JPA
2.) JSF (Mojarra)
3.) CDI/Weld
4.) Richfaces


----------

